# Which motorcaravan - 12/07



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

In what could be mistaken for a panel van special, the latest issue of Which motorcaravan has loads of information about many of the most recent conversions. The long-term test for the Adria Twin concluded with a big thumbs up after the reviewer's lengthy trip getting to know and appreciate it. After reading this part, I then looked forward to the group test of four other vans in the same issue, by way of comparison. However, by the end of the test, each and every one of those vans had been crossed off my list of prospective purchases for one fundamental reason: each had only one rear belted seat. 

I'm surprised at this because many people use their vans for day-to-day use as well as motorhoming, and the chance of passengers must be quite high. I would have thought that to limit all these new vans to a maximum of three people, gives the Adria Twin (and a few others) a continued market edge. 

On a separate note, the cost of some optional extras within the group test, had my eyebrows raised to my scalp. Colour-coded bumpers for one of them at £599 and the Timberland with £6,500 worth of options fitted? Crikey!

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What were the other contenders? Mine seats 7 belted facing forward, though only 3 with 3-point belts, so maybe that's what you need more of?

Dave


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, in this day and age I think it's got to be 'proper' seat belts.

The group test was for Autocruise Tempo, Auto-Sleeper Symbol, Vanmaster Pecos and Timberland Endeavour.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

That's what I keep coming back to Shaun.

We've got the full four properly belted seats for daily driver use and when we're on a 'trip' we convert the o/s one to bench mode and put the the bench back into place, leaving it's space above the cab for bedclothes. 

Still in two minds about going for a Bessie 510 Compact next time as it's a lovely van, much easier to 'camp' in, but not really a daily driver and no dedicated dog space. But a 510 to our spec lists at £38K and a new Innovation 1 on the Mk 7 Tranny is £40K. Nearly 4ft shorter, a lot narrower, no oven, no microwave, no shower, no TV, no reversing camera and £2k more expensive. 

That's PVCs for you. :? 

Andy


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The Devon Monaco (fixed bed) and Monte Carlo with rear dinette can have 4 seats all with 3-point seat belts though they coma as standard (I think) with only three.

They are a Renault Master LWB Van conversion.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it's a very strong point, in my view all forward facing seats should have a seatbelt and a proper 3 pointer. My old series landrover failed its mot because the rear forward facing seats did not have belts so how do the MH manufactures get away with it ?

The Tribute 550 has no additional seat belts which is criminal and was one of the reasons we did not go for it as we take our Granddaughter out on day trips with us and we were not going to put her at risk. When I asked 2 or 3 dealers about MH seat belts when looking for a van most told me it was to keep costs down. I thought they would only cost £50 ( Halfords price) and just bolt to the floor but no, if they are fitted they have to meet a standard hence all the black iron work on my 650 to secure the seat belt...Pic attached 8O 

I have also been told that lap belts, especially on side facing seats, can be dangerous and was advised against having them fitted. Shame as they are a lot easier to securely mount.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, that pic certainly shows why belts aren't cheap to fit. Nevertheless, if Adria Twins, which are at the cheaper end of the panel van market, can accommodate them, I can't understand why so many vans higher up the cost ladder fail to do so. I would imagine that converters will say that the layout comes first and that people want lounges rather than passenger seats. That might be true for a proportion of the market, but what about the rest of us?
Four new vans just tested all have lounge-type layouts with only one passenger seat. Surely, this is just one section of the market. Where are all the vans for people who need properly belted passenger seats?

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Shaun,

Leaving aside PVCs there are a heck of a lot of coachbuilts that have only two belted seats and are designed to seat and sleep just two people and that's fine. There are also quite a few where the available belted seats don't match the available sleeping berths (both more and less).

Given the current law that says travel seats must be properly belted I believe that it should be illegal to produce a layout where there are less seats than berths because you are tempting people to ignore the law and travel dangerously. When saying this I am aware that sometimes people travel in other vehicles and then sleep in a motorhome, but I think the temptation to risk it is too great.

Some converters are recognising the need for additional seats. Auto-Sleepers have several layouts where you can specify two or four seats as do Autotrail. Indeed I wouldn't be surprised if Swift were considering offering the option of additional belted seats on some two seaters and even on some two berthers.

Andy

PS
Going back to PVCs, the big challenge would surely be to get a full 5 seater with belts, although possibly the Westfalia Nugget claims that already with three people sitting on the rear bench seat.


----------

